

Ask HN: What are the best technical/startup blogs that you know about? - rayalez


======
tejasm
I follow the following:

Buffer - open.bufferapp.com - great insights on culture, work priority and
personal development for developers

HubSpot - [http://blog.hubspot.com/](http://blog.hubspot.com/) \- great tips
on marketing for developers

Mark Suster -
[http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/](http://www.bothsidesofthetable.com/) \-
Amazing insights on views from developer and VC sides

Fred Wilson - [http://avc.com/](http://avc.com/) \- not particularly technical
but a lot of startup advice. Also, MBA mondays are great.

------
gmakkoulis
If you are into mobile app development, I write at
[http://www.avocarrot.com](http://www.avocarrot.com)

------
lauradhamilton
I write about tech/startups:
[http://www.lauradhamilton.com/](http://www.lauradhamilton.com/)

------
GoRudy
Thomas Tungz - [http://tomtunguz.com/](http://tomtunguz.com/)

~~~
tejasm
He's an amazing chap and writes short but interesting and helpful articles.

